# how long till CRS can start breeding ?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

so from the day a CRS is born, how long do you think till it can start breeding?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

In my (short) experience it's about 4-5 months.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i was going to say half year.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine at 0.5cm 2 and a half months ago. One just released her 1st batch of babies w 4 other ones ready to pop anytime...


----------

